# Lounge > Food and Dining >  What did you make/eat tonight!?

## Shlade

Is this the right spot for this? Do we have one of these threads!? If not... What did you make and or eat tonight!? 

I made a couple delicious ass burgers. Brioche bun roasted in some bacon oil for a lil crispyness, bacon, lettuce, mayo, ketchup, home made patty with some amazing seasoning, and cheese. So damn good.

----------


## vengie

Pancakes, bacon and eggs at the request of my toddler. 

Kid nailed it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Am I the only person who doesn't like brioche buns?
I made 6 perogies and canned corn for one kid, then the rest of the family ate penne bolognese with the rest of the canned corn dumped on it. 
Always wicked when the kids activities mean two suppertimes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I made a couple delicious ass burgers.



So you have assburgers?

----------


## Shlade

> So you have assburgers?



Tomorrow morning. 

Also. I just realized we have a food and dining section. I have literally never been in there. Can a mod please move this there

----------


## firebane

Air Fryer Quesadillas

----------


## pheoxs

Poke bowl, my usual go to and make them a few times a week with differing toppings.

----------


## bjstare

> Poke bowl, my usual go to and make them a few times a week with differing toppings.



Poke bowls have raw fish in them. Looks like that has bbq chicken on it. Chicken salad =/= poke bowl  :Confused:

----------


## killramos

> Poke bowls have raw fish in them. Looks like that has bbq chicken on it. Chicken salad =/= poke bowl



This man is correct

----------


## Buster

> Am I the only person who doesn't like brioche buns?
> .



yes

----------


## ercchry

Ha, I had a poke bowl last night and burgers the night before  :ROFL!: 

Sunday was cheap meat butcher day… so ground up the trimmings. 2:1 sirloin:brisket mix… no fillers. Charcoal grilled.

----------


## killramos

Question. Do people eat a lot of burgers at home?

I almost never do. Pretty much the only time I eat a cheeseburger is at McDonald’s on the road.

----------


## Buster

> Question. Do people eat a lot of burgers at home?
> 
> I almost never do. Pretty much the only time I eat a cheeseburger is at McDonald’s on the road.



all the time

----------


## ercchry

> Poke bowls have raw fish in them. Looks like that has bbq chicken on it. Chicken salad =/= poke bowl



I didn’t see that… yeah, that’s not poke… hell, most of these “Healthy alternative” bowl places are borderline too. Salad with some fish. Tuna, sweet onion, rice. Hawaiian bodega style.



Please excuse the colour… Costco ahi steaks tend to spend too much time frozen and it alters the meat from that nice red, more inline with albacore than yellowfin. Good for a quick and easy meal though

----------


## Disoblige

> Question. Do people eat a lot of burgers at home?
> 
> I almost never do. Pretty much the only time I eat a cheeseburger is at McDonald’s on the road.



All the time. Making your own burger to your liking at home is the best!

----------


## killramos

Interesting. It just never comes to mind for me.

----------


## Buster

> Interesting. It just never comes to mind for me.



medium rare

----------


## ercchry

> Interesting. It just never comes to mind for me.



It should, you eat enough beef. Best way to use the trimmings from the packer cuts from Costco

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've never had a burger at a restaurant that is anywhere near as good as homemade. Most of them just load the toppings up to hide their cheap meat, and even then you can still taste it.

Plus, like Buster said, medium rare.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Homemade burgers are great. So easy and so tasty. Agree most restaurants can't compare.

----------


## pheoxs

> Poke bowls have raw fish in them. Looks like that has bbq chicken on it. Chicken salad =/= poke bowl



Top right is some crab if that counts, this was mostly just using some leftovers though. I'll try and take a better one another time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just don't post your fried rice....

----------


## Shlade

I actually found a pretty decent fried rice recipe online i may try to make tomorrow. That looks good 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## flipstah

I made air fryer chicken aka I used convection bake setting in my oven and fried my chicken thighs.

----------


## Shlade

> I made air fryer chicken aka I used convection bake setting in my oven and fried my chicken thighs.



Get an air fryer like all the cool kids.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Question. Do people eat a lot of burgers at home?
> 
> I almost never do. Pretty much the only time I eat a cheeseburger is at McDonalds on the road.



I didn't realize your life was THAT empty. I will pray for you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I didn't realize your life was THAT empty. I will pray for you.



Maybe it's a sociological experiment. Depriving his daughter of hamburgers will make her even better than a child deprived of soda?

----------


## bjstare

> Interesting. It just never comes to mind for me.



We do it now and then because it's easy, quick (5 min on the grill), and no dishes/cleanup. Also, tasty.

----------


## ercchry

> Maybe it's a sociological experiment. Depriving his daughter of hamburgers will make her even better than a child deprived of soda?



I dunno… he took Wendy’s closing up shop in the +15s pretty hard for this to be about health  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Interesting responses lol. I guess I don’t like cheeseburgers as much as you guys do…

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I can't rep ol' Killy it would seem. Also, I need a store bought cheeseburger.

----------


## flipstah

Is a sandwich a type of burger?




> Question. Do people eat a lot of burgers at home?
> 
> I almost never do. Pretty much the only time I eat a cheeseburger is at McDonalds on the road.

----------


## killramos

> Is a sandwich a type of burger?



No, a burger is a type of sandwich. Made of hamburger.

----------


## flipstah

So yes, I do eat sandwiches at home. Sometimes of hamburger variety; sometimes not.




> No, a burger is a type of sandwich. Made of hamburger.

----------


## Brent.ff

Is a hotdog a sandwich?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is a hotdog a sandwich?



Only if the bun split into two pieces. Otherwise it's a taco.

----------


## killramos

> Is a hotdog a sandwich?



It is if it’s in a bun.

It’s not if it’s eaten off a plate or cut up in mac and cheese, that just makes it a wiener.

Scientifically:



> The USDA uses the definition, "at least 35% cooked meat and no more than 50% bread" for closed sandwiches, and "at least 50% cooked meat" for open sandwiches.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is a hotdog a sandwich?



you mom is a hot dog.

----------


## killramos

> your mom likes a hot dog.



ftfy

----------


## ercchry

Is a sloppy joe a burger? Is seared ahi on bread a sandwich?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sloppy Joe is poke.

----------


## flipstah

> It is if its in a bun.
> 
> Its not if its eaten off a plate or cut up in mac and cheese, that just makes it a wiener.
> 
> Scientifically:



'Open sandwich' is a fancy way of saying 'toast'

----------


## killramos

> 'Open sandwich' is a fancy way of saying 'toast'



Which is why the caveat for 50% meat comes in

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 'Open sandwich' is a fancy way of saying 'toast'



If that were true, restaurants would all be serving "Avacado Open Face Sandwiches"

----------


## ercchry

> If that were true, restaurants would all be serving "Avacado Open Face Sandwiches"



They’d have to cook the avocado first.

How well done does a steak sandwich have to be to not be considered steak toast?

----------


## killramos

Avocado will never be meat no matter how much beet juice you add

----------


## bjstare

> Sloppy Joe is poke.



Same with chicken salad.

I'm learning so much in this thread.

----------


## topmade

Ever tried stuffed bitter melon with bitter melon soup  :Barf: . My wife loves that stuff but me and kids hate it so as usual we dig out the pork and mushroom stuffing and gave her the bitter melon enjoy.

----------


## A2VR6

This discussion reminds me of this:

https://cuberule.com/

----------


## dj_rice

Had all the ingredients for left over pho but no broth left.


Made a stir fried pho dish. Pho Xao Thit Bo (similiar to a Chinese Beef Chow Fun)

----------


## flipstah

> Ever tried stuffed bitter melon with bitter melon soup . My wife loves that stuff but me and kids hate it so as usual we dig out the pork and mushroom stuffing and gave her the bitter melon enjoy.



I grew up with bitter melon and ground pork fried together. I hated it as a kid; now I love it

----------


## Disoblige

ES, that fried rice looks better. An improvement, good job!
Rice still looks a bit mushy, so best to use 1-2 day old rice left in the fridge. 

#thatguy

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ES, that fried rice looks better. An improvement, good job!
> Rice still looks a bit mushy, so best to use 1-2 day old rice left in the fridge. 
> 
> #thatguy



Rice was not at all mushy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gettin spicey!!

----------


## Disoblige

> Rice was not at all mushy.



Nice.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> ES, that fried rice looks better. An improvement, good job!
> Rice still looks a bit mushy, so best to use 1-2 day old rice left in the fridge. 
> 
> #thatguy



I thought he posted sticky rice.  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear if one day I start shooting, it'll be over the fried rice commentary.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I swear if one day I start shooting, it'll be over the fried rice commentary.

----------


## gmc72

We use hello fresh. This is what was last night's meal.

----------


## tirebob

Some grilling going down tonight!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Made some ham n cheese Sammies

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Some grilling going down tonight!
> 
> Attachment 104135



Did you label some of them as "shitty" and still put those in the freezer? LoL!

----------


## tirebob

> Did you label some of them as "shitty" and still put those in the freezer? LoL!



Haha! Nope... Good are the ones for grilling... The rest are chop up or slow cooker.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Can't say I've enjoyed any elk that wasn't at least 30% pig

----------


## tirebob

> Can't say I've enjoyed any elk that wasn't at least 30% pig



Must be the right piece and prepared and cooked well. The less natural fat the better and add fats. Too many people overcook it too. Well, slow cooking is different of course, but I am talking on a grill.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Must be the right piece and prepared and cooked well. The less natural fat the better and add fats. Too many people overcook it too. Well, slow cooking is different of course, but I am talking on a grill.



Man i tried sous viding some elk, it was fucking awful lol.. the texture was so weird!

----------


## tirebob

> Man i tried sous viding some elk, it was fucking awful lol.. the texture was so weird!



These will be hot and fast... No boiling...  :ROFL!:  

I know I know... Not boiling... Nobody yell at me please!

----------


## tirebob

Rubbed with my own mixture of salt, pepper, onion and garlic (different measures than I would use on a brisket) and done hot and fast at approximately 600 degrees for 2.5 minutes a side on a grill mat with butter then tented for 10 minutes. Slice and serve! Sooooo good! Even my wife who will not got near game with a 10 foot pole usually was shocked at how tasty it was. Now that is a compliment!

----------


## killramos

Those mushrooms look expertly done

----------


## dirtsniffer

Dang! That looks great

----------


## ercchry

Miss-timed the beans, but they were still tasty… just a little mushy.

----------


## killramos

Buster is going to give you a smack down for eating Brussel sprouts

----------


## Buster

> Buster is going to give you a smack down for eating Brussel sprouts



Ya I can't unsee those

----------


## sabad66

Costco chicken sandwich kit for lunch. Delish, highly recommend.

----------


## Shlade

I'm going to have to pick that up my next costco run. I did see it and was debating grabbing it. Super cheap too.

----------


## dj_rice

They also have a Fish N Chips kit too. Same taters w/ Coleslaw. Worth the pick up?

----------


## Buster

> Costco chicken sandwich kit for lunch. Delish, highly recommend.



these are really good. i love costcos deli section.

----------


## Brent.ff

Those are solid.. how do i just get the fries though, cause they're outrageous

----------


## sabad66

> these are really good. i love costcos deli section.



They make some really good meals. I cycle through these, chicken taco kits, gyro kits, and chow mein pretty regularly. 




> They also have a Fish N Chips kit too. Same taters w/ Coleslaw. Worth the pick up?



I wasn’t a huge fan of the fish n chips pack. It was OK and worth a try but I likely won’t buy again. Make your own creamy mayo based dressing for the coleslaw cuz the stuff they put in is very vinegary and just not good at all imo. Tartar sauce is good and the fish turns out decent, but just doesn’t compare to a proper fresh deep fried fish n chips. 




> Those are solid.. how do i just get the fries though, cause they're outrageous



It’s amazing how crispy and good they turn out. Good portion sizes too.

----------


## killramos

Aren’t costcos fries in the frozen section?

----------


## Strider

> Those are solid.. how do i just get the fries though, cause they're outrageous



They look pretty much the same as these:
https://www.realcanadiansuperstore.c.../p/21404768_EA

----------


## 89coupe

My favourite fruit

----------


## phreezee

Finished off some left over dough.

----------


## Buster

^ yum

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## killramos

Well that looks pretty good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I picked up leftover valentines candy at a substantial discount. Turns out "reeses bars" are not excellent.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Well that looks pretty good.



It was very good. Fake wagyu from Brandt lake, was pleasantly surprised.

----------


## killramos

Brant lake makes a good cow

----------


## jwslam

Lunch today is leftovers last night, made from leftovers. 

threw a bunch of stuff together into a bread salad



Air fried shake and bake thigh

----------


## bjstare

TIL about the existence of "bread salad".

----------


## killramos

Sounds like a really soggy sandwich

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Better than Soggy Biscuits!

----------


## vengie

> Better than Soggy Biscuits!



Someone has never had biscuits and gravy...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bread salad. I honestly don't think I've ever heard of it and I have no idea that I'd order that if I saw it on a menu.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Someone has never had biscuits and gravy...



Not the same... I'll let you take it from here.

----------


## vengie

> Not the same... I'll let you take it from here.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :Barf:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I can't find the White Trash Food thread or whatever it was called.
Tuna melt (not even on proper buns) and tomato soup.
LoL! Sure is good, though!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Times are tight, tuna is expensive, we get it.

----------


## Disoblige

Stuffed french toast (peanut butter and banana slices) with cinnamon banana caramel ice cream and syrup.

----------


## Disoblige

Omfg. I'm ded. Best french toast I had in my life.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I looked for the boiled goose thread and couldn't find it, so whatever.

Chicken thighs with bones & skin, frozen with only S&P and a touch of The Keg chicken/rib sauce in the bottom of the vac bag.
Sous vide at 155°F for 3hr. Remove and pat dry before going into... The _Air Fryer_ on broil, skin up for only 5 min.





Simply delicious! No additional seasoning or sauce. 
Will definitely make again with the second bag that's still in the freezer. The pics are good but still doesn't do then justice. This was _incredibly_ easy!

What a great Mother's Day! Had a nice Bonny Doon rose wine with it that's on sale at co-op this week. Buttery and delicious, as well!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fried fucking rice.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Is that bacon?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah that's bacon baby.

----------


## TomcoPDR

#colonizing

----------


## vengie

#culturalappropriationdeliciously

----------


## killramos

Didn’t make it, but had an amazing dinner at Luca last night.

----------


## killramos

Good food doesn’t need to be complicated.

Soy Garlic Shrimp over coconut rice.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Filet mignon with three cheese croquette, strawberry port wine reduction, leeks, kale, oyster mushrooms and parmesan roasted fingerling potatoes. So good

----------


## killramos

Is that a crab cake on top of a steak on top of french fries on top of spinach?

Oh yea and a salad on top

----------


## BavarianBeast

Even better, just a fried lump of cheese that smothered the steak in deliciousness when broken open

----------


## killramos

Cool. Sounds tasty

----------


## Maxt

I took the family to Fatburger, I did the triple king challenge, wasn't much of a challenge, it needs another patty, some mushrooms and bacon, or maybe a fried egg.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Look at this incredible breakfast I got at Medleys in North Van last week. It's attached to the Holiday Inn and it was inexplicably incredible! We ate there a few times and everything was fantastic.



That was only $17 and you get a 10% discount for being a hotel guest. And the hotel was perfectly nice, too.
Medleys was incredible!

----------


## killramos

Did some smoked pork chops on a bed of roasted pepper rissoto for dinner. 

Really happy with the turnout, 8 hours dry brine/ season for the pork, smoked at 250 with apple wood, finished with a reverse sear. Rice was green onions, sweet peppers, and peas made fragrant with paprika and saffron with a 50/50 turkey beef stock to give it some boldness to pair with the Smokey pork.

----------


## killramos

> Look at this incredible breakfast I got at Medleys in North Van last week. It's attached to the Holiday Inn and it was inexplicably incredible! We ate there a few times and everything was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> That was only $17 and you get a 10% discount for being a hotel guest. And the hotel was perfectly nice, too.
> Medleys was incredible!



Waffle fries always underrated

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cooked a steak, grilled a little pineapple I had on the counter, and added some potato salad from the fridge.

----------


## killramos

Corn in a potatoe salad. Now I have seen everything I am certain.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm an animal that cannot be contained.

----------


## vengie

Someone is expecting some art room action tonight.

----------


## killramos

I just want to say. I love food.

Keep this thread going.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Someone is expecting some art room action tonight.



I always am.

----------


## jwslam

> Corn in a potatoe salad. Now I have seen everything I am certain.



But have you tried it with raisins?

----------


## killramos

Not my cup of tea

----------


## rage2

Argentinian Rib Eye.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fried rice and a stir fry on my 60000 btu propane burner

----------


## ExtraSlow

Post pics of the fried rice you coward.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Post pics of the fried rice you coward.





Turkey fried rice

----------


## suntan

I can smell the wok hei.

----------


## jwslam

https://en.christinesrecipes.com/201...tail-buns.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sous vide pork loin, roasted zucchini, fried mushrooms.

----------


## bjstare

Speaking of fried rice, made it for the first time recently. Chicken thighs for the meat.

----------


## killramos

Fried rice is delicious.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sous vide pork loin, roasted zucchini, fried mushrooms.



Dasher plates out already!? Oh you fancy, huh?
That's maybe the best looking zucchini I've seen in years. Everything looks pretty damn good!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love you half the time I don't know what the fuck you are talking about. These are same denby plates I've been using daily for 16 years. 

I have to admit, I struggle with Zucchini, and this was perfect texture. Best I've ever done hands down.

----------


## rage2

My kids only eat my moms fried rice recipe so I had to learn. The most boring no veggie recipe. 



Pescatarian gf doesn’t eat meat, but somehow great at cooking it. Bbq pork action this weekend. Sous vide and roast. Just need some red dye to look authentic.

----------


## killramos

Re zucchini It’s ok if you can layer it with some umami.

Like maybe a thick teriyaki applied tableside?

Don’t want to apply it too early as zixhini is squishy enough.

Little corn starch to the zucchini before cooking to add crunch/texture also not bad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I love you half the time I don't know what the fuck you are talking about. These are same denby plates I've been using daily for 16 years. 
> 
> I have to admit, I struggle with Zucchini, and this was perfect texture. Best I've ever done hands down.



LoL, I got the name wrong. "*Charger* plates" is what I meant to say. Sorry!
It looks like a white plate sitting in a charger plate but since I'm only viewing on a phone, perhaps that's actually a single plate with a decorative lip.

It's possible that the whole thing is a DeWalt tool set.
Hopefully you got blown after eating all that butter pineapple.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah just normal denby plates. No "charger" although I shoukd thank you for teaching me that word. Had to look it up. #themoreyouknow. #knowingishalfthebattle, #smartereveryday

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah just normal denby plates. No "charger" although I shoukd thank you for teaching me that word. Had to look it up. #themoreyouknow. #knowingishalfthebattle, #smartereveryday



They're the best. Particularly when you find out (after) that they can NOT go in the microwave. They're the throw-cushion of plates.

----------


## suntan

> Re zucchini Its ok if you can layer it with some umami.
> 
> Like maybe a thick teriyaki applied tableside?
> 
> Dont want to apply it too early as zixhini is squishy enough.
> 
> Little corn starch to the zucchini before cooking to add crunch/texture also not bad.



Have you tried making spaghetti alla Nerano? Nice way to use up zucchini and pretty easy to whip up on a weekday.

----------


## killramos

No

----------


## taemo

> My kids only eat my moms fried rice recipe so I had to learn. The most boring no veggie recipe. 
> 
> Attachment 109944



one more thing before uncle rogers seal of approval, did you put MSG?

----------


## flipstah

Made beef rigatoni today with rosemary and basil, and spicy basil beef stir fry that’ll be good over a bed of hot rice and a fried egg on top

 :Drool:

----------


## Disoblige

> Made beef rigatoni today with rosemary and basil, and spicy basil beef stir fry that’ll be good over a bed of hot rice and a fried egg on top



The fuck man, pics?

----------


## max_boost

Dang that description got me going !

----------


## flipstah

My bad fam! 

Got distracted with Monster Jam I mean Brazil GP

----------


## Disoblige

SPAM fried rice.

----------


## Buster

that looks really yummy

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks. It tastes really, really good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm pretty sure I've never had spam, but it's gotta be ~ok, doesn't it?
Mrs.PiM keeps putting little tiny slices of like pepperoni or those shitty Ham Stix things in our chicken or beef fried rice and it pretty much ruins it. I've even very very gently asked her not to and she doesn't get it. It completely takes over the flavour in a creepy way.
That's why I bang the Admin Assistant every Tuesday night.

----------


## Disoblige

Shouldn't be overpowering if you portion it proper, but I can see how some folks may not like the hint of pork fat?

I used bacon fat for this so it works really well with the SPAM.

Duck fat fried rice with shredded duck is still one of my favorite fried rice dishes, moreso than seafood fried rice.

----------


## Disoblige

Dunno wtf I made or how Frankenstein it looks, but it is so so so good.

Leftover KFC deboned and havarti on top into the broiler. Toasted brioche bun with spicy garlic aioli and pickles.

----------


## 89coupe

Chicken noodle soup

----------


## Disoblige

You know you have a Korean wife when...

Nice!
.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm pretty sure I've never had spam, but it's gotta be ~ok, doesn't it?
> Mrs.PiM keeps putting little tiny slices of like pepperoni or those shitty Ham Stix things in our chicken or beef fried rice and it pretty much ruins it. I've even very very gently asked her not to and she doesn't get it. It completely takes over the flavour in a creepy way.
> That's why I bang the Admin Assistant every Tuesday night.



That's your problem, too nice. You gotta start fucking shit up when she fucks everything else up. Nothing else of value to add here.

----------


## flipstah

Attempting to make a goulash today

----------


## Disoblige

Flipstah edging us before finished pics.

Fine. I'll wait.

----------


## flipstah

Here’s a peek just for you 
@Disoblige

----------


## Disoblige

If it was just for me, you would have PM'd me. Slut.

Looks good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I can't recall if there is a White Person food thread thing, but this should go there.

Chicken & Dumplings.

----------


## Disoblige

Where da smokies at???

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Where da smokies at???



I'm a premium professional who's ~30-40 pulling down 234,984.12 per year so as soon as I showed someone else's (sure as fuck not _my_) realtor my T4 and assorted income holdings statements, I knew that cheap smokies were commoner food, and thus, beneath me.
Then I took pictures of my import (non Italian) car, thought more about how much money other people make, then I wrote a song about how much money other people make and forced my child to learn how to play it... Then, I finished my dumplings and cried myself to sleep.
Again.

Circle of life.

----------


## killramos

You forgot pop

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But I got the cried myself to sleep part.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, apologies if this isn't the ideal thread because I sure as Hell didn't make this, but I went to a Xmas party that was catered by *Patisserie Du Soleil* and God damn it - it was the best meal I've had since maybe Azuridge. Simply spectacular across the board and considering it sat in the chafing dishes for about 90 min longer than it should have, I think that says something.
Broccoli salad with some kind of brilliant, cheese in it that was likely Borsin it maybe blue cheese, then into succulent roast beef and perfect salmon with an amazing dill and garlic sauce that you'd want to drink.
https://patisseriedusoleil.com/priva...rate-catering/

Desserts were also amazing. However you can spend money at this place, you need to do it. Simply amazing and made for a great night!

----------


## flipstah

Made Filipino food

Chicken Pork Adobo

----------


## flipstah

I tried making a lasagna for the first time but it came out too watery. It fell apart when you started slicing it but it was still delicious  :Frown:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I think you have to let it sit for like 30 min after it comes out of the oven and that helps to thicken it up for some reason.

----------


## Buster

lasagna really should be eaten close to room temperature.

----------


## Disoblige

> lasagna really should be eaten close to room temperature.



What.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well lasagne shoukd sit a while for sure. Not right out of the oven. 
Like a roast, it should "rest" a fair while.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Had this lasagna at double 0 on Friday. Might be the best I've had

----------


## BavarianBeast

Double zero has some great food. 




Still drooling

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I tried making a lasagna for the first time but it came out too watery. It fell apart when you started slicing it but it was still delicious



My wife uses these noodles that you don't pre-cook. They absorb all the moisture/fat while the lasagna is baking and come out perfect for eating with no watery mess.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oven-ready is the term.

----------


## sabad66

> Double zero has some great food. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still drooling



Is that A5 or just “normal” wagyu? Looks bomb either way, didn’t know Double Zero did steaks

----------


## BavarianBeast

It wasn’t from double zero, haha. 

Kasai in Kelowna. I would recommend it as best restaurant in town. 

Yes A5, was delicious and a more generous portion than I’ve had in other places. But I am their favourite customer ha ha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought I posted in here about getting pictures later of my turkeys...
Anyways, 2 smoked and 2 roasted = 4 delicious. I used NutriGrill charcoal and I had a bitch of a time keeping the temp below 300 until I gave up and put the water pan in. I don't know why it was being so slutty.

----------


## flipstah

Made creamed crab noodles for NYE!

----------


## ganesh

> Made creamed crab noodles for NYE!



That looks awesome. 
Do you mind sharing the recipe?

----------


## flipstah

> That looks awesome. 
> Do you mind sharing the recipe?



Yeah! This is the one I used and you can also do it with lobster:

https://www.sweetrehab.ca/post/canto...b-with-noodles

----------


## ganesh

> Yeah! This is the one I used and you can also do it with lobster:
> 
> https://www.sweetrehab.ca/post/canto...b-with-noodles



Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

NYE plans got side tracked, finally cooked these BLW ribeyes 



In the oven at 275F till internal of 125F, then grass fed butter cast iron seared, w/sautéd oyster mushrooms, mixed veg and double stuffed potato

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That looks pretty damn good, across the board!

----------


## bjstare

That does look delicious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You fuckers had me thinking about pork tenderloin.
Roasted with baby potat, sweet potat, and carrots. 
Little aioli for the veg. Forgot to take a pic of the plate before I started eating. Was delicious.

----------


## 89coupe

Chicken fried rice with Maitake mushrooms

----------


## you&me

> So, apologies if this isn't the ideal thread because I sure as Hell didn't make this, but I went to a Xmas party that was catered by *Patisserie Du Soleil* and God damn it - it was the best meal I've had since maybe Azuridge. Simply spectacular across the board and considering it sat in the chafing dishes for about 90 min longer than it should have, I think that says something.
> Broccoli salad with some kind of brilliant, cheese in it that was likely Borsin it maybe blue cheese, then into succulent roast beef and perfect salmon with an amazing dill and garlic sauce that you'd want to drink.
> https://patisseriedusoleil.com/priva...rate-catering/
> 
> Desserts were also amazing. However you can spend money at this place, you need to do it. Simply amazing and made for a great night!



Haven't had anything but breakfast and bakery items from them, but what a hidden gem! 




> ^I think you have to let it sit for like 30 min after it comes out of the oven and that helps to thicken it up for some reason.



A trick for thicker lasagna - stir in some flour into the sauce before you start layering the lasagna... The flour combines with the fat and liquid in the sauce to make a sort of roux and it will thicken as it bakes. By the time it's done, the layers are well formed and no sloppy mess.

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## AndyL

Costco had 10$ off the seasoned chicken wing packs (in store prepped ones not the frozen), those are tasty - took a while to convince the kiddo despite their color that they weren't spicy. Froze up 2 flats worth. Love Meat deals!

----------


## msommers

Had Nim's Chicken for the second time. The portions are out of control and very delicious!

----------


## Brent.ff

Attempted to replicate Ten Foot Henry’s cauliflower. The ginger scallion sauce is outrageous 

https://www.bonappetit.com/story/gin...n-sauce-recipe

----------


## Darkane

> 



Great wine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did Christmas dinner again. Mashed potato, a corn casserole that's is a tradition in my wife's family, gravy, cranberry sauce and two chickens. 

Did the chickens "low and slow" and they were pretty great. 275 for 4 hours. Skin got pretty crisp, and meat was very juicy. Thermometer showed 190 in the breast, which seems high, but was still extremely juicy.

----------


## Buster

> Did Christmas dinner again. Mashed potato, a corn casserole that's is a tradition in my wife's family, gravy, cranberry sauce and two chickens. 
> 
> Did the chickens "low and slow" and they were pretty great. 275 for 4 hours. Skin got pretty crisp, and meat was very juicy. Thermometer showed 190 in the breast, which seems high, but was still extremely juicy.



Art room toys in the kitchen again? We talked about this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

275°F isn't _that_ low. You might have got away with only 3 hours.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a lot lower than I'd normally cook poultry. But I was very pleased with the result.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's a lot lower than I'd normally cook poultry. But I was very pleased with the result.



Oh yeah, certainly! It looked great and the crispy skin is a nice touch.
Just saying for future reference.

----------


## 89coupe

What beverages are complimenting that meal?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lukewarm tap water.

- - - Updated - - -

But really, no interesting beverages. Wife is doing dry Jan, so I'm not drinking at home this month.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just at work, then? #MeToo
Got a mickey in each of the toilet tanks in the bathroom.

----------


## 89coupe

> Lukewarm tap water.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But really, no interesting beverages. Wife is doing dry Jan, so I'm not drinking at home this month.



I don’t understand the dry concept

I feel for you

----------


## ExtraSlow

I kind of hate the dry January concept. But at the same time, I can understand people abstaining for health reasons. I can't reconcile those two things in my own heart.

----------


## 89coupe

> I kind of hate the dry January concept. But at the same time, I can understand people abstaining for health reasons. I can't reconcile those two things in my own heart.



One month has zero affect on one’s health, literally a mental burden.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> One month has zero affect on ones health, literally a mental burden.



It's a good thing you're here.

----------


## 89coupe

> It's a good thing you're here.



Yep

----------

